# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Ultimate Multi Tool تحديثات :  [28-06-19] UMTv2 / UMT Pro - UltimateMTK v2.1 - Vivo Y17, Oppo A5s FS and Vivo IMEI..

## mohamed73

*We are pleased to announce UMTv2 / UMTPro  UltimateMTK v2.1* * Innovative and Intelligent*      *Supported Functions:*
- *Read Info*
- *Reset FRP* (For devices supporting this feature)
- *Reset Locks* (All Android Versions, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)
- *Read Pattern* (Android 5.x and earlier, Encrypted Userdata NOT Supported)
- *Format FS*
- *Format FS* (Advance)
- *IMEI Repair in META / Boot Mode*
- *Backup NVRAM*
- *Restore NVRAM*
- *Reboot to META / FACTORY / FASTBOOT Mode* *- Added Support for Helio CPU (MT6750, MT6755, MT6763, MT6739 etc)* *- Disable Lock / Restore Lock for Encrypted Userdata* 
- *Remove Lcoks for Encrypted Userdata for Vivo*
- *Factory Reset in META Mode (Vivo, Oppo and others) - New!!!*         _Added Support for Following Devices: _ *Coolpad*
- Note 3 Lite (CP8298_I00)
- Note 8  *Gionee*
- Pioneer P5L  *ICE Phone*
- i999  *InFocus*
- Vision 3 (IF9031)  *iTel*
- S13 Pro  *Lenovo*
- A616
- TB3-710I
- Vibe B
- Vibe C2 (K10a40)  *Multilaser*
- MS50G  *Nokia*
- Nokia 3  *Nomi*
- i504  *Philips*
- S309  *QMobile*
- X700 Pro  *Symphony*
- Roar (V95)  *Videocon*
- Krypton 2  *Vivo*
- Y17
- Y91i      *Updated META Factory Reset*
- Update BROM to META reboot function
- Tested Factory Reset with Oppo A5s   *New IMEI Repair Method Added for Vivo* - You need to Patch Firmware to use this method
- You can use this method for other phones too   *Patch Firmware for Vivo Y81, Y83 and Y83 Pro* - Select Model and Patch Firmware
- You can use META (Vivo) Method to Repair IMEI    _Special Thanks to:_
- Sagar2567
- akeel2000
- aryanmobile1989
- bruno santana
- dimasc
- marcelofigado
- md nasir17
- sajid01913
- shahzadqadri
- sk solution     *IMPORTANT*
- Features introduced here will work on other devices too, which are not litsed here.
- User need to untick By Model checkbox to be able to select Platform manually.
- For manual work, just select DA and AUTH file if needed.
- Rest operations will work same.   _ Note : Some features are device/OS specific and may not work on all devices._    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      * FOUND SOME BUG?*
- Please start a new thread, and post complete log (no cuts), and full screenshot.
- Follow your thread for instructions.
- When we tell you something, try it, and also post complete log with screenshot.
- If you post about anything NOT WORKING, WITHOUT LOG and SCREENSHOT, it will be useless and will be DELETED.   *It Has Begun... Keep Following Us... Some Nice Updates Are On The Way...     SPECIAL THANKS TO OUR VALUABLE USERS FOR THEIR LOVE AND SUPPORT     WARNING :   ESN   / MEID / IMEI REPAIR IS INTENDED TO REPAIR ESN / MEID / IMEI TO                  ORIGINAL ONE WRITTEN ON PHONE BACK LABEL / BOX. WE DO NOT        ENDORSE    OR        ENCOURAGE ESN / MEID / IMEI CHANGING. ITS    ILLEGAL.     USER IS    SOLE        RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY ILLEGAL ACTIVITY    DONE WITH     USE OF    FEATURES   PROVIDED      IN OUR SOFTWARE, NOT    LIMITED TO  ESN  /   MEID /    IMEI.   ANY USER USING OUR SOFTWARE FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSE WILL BE SOLE RESPONSIBLE FOR HIS ACTS. 
WE CONDEMN USE OF OUR SOFTWARE FOR ANY ILLEGAL PURPOSE.    STATUTORY  WARNING - READ CAREFULLY
Using International Edition of our software is prohibited by Indian Law.
We strictly advice you to use Indian Edition if you are in India.
If you use International Edition in India, it may cause legal action against you by local law enforcement agencies.
We will not be liable for any loss or damaged caused.    :: NO FAKE ADVERTISEMENT :: :: NO FAKE UPDATES :: :: NO FAKE WORLD'S FIRST :: :: NO FAKE BLA BLA BLA ::    How to Download: - Download الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
- Connect UMT Box/Dongle to PC and Run UMT Support Access.
- Download required Executable from Installer folder.
- Enjoy!
- Download Mirror - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].      PLEASE       DO NOT POST OFF TOPIC HERE. ONLY POST            REGARDING THIS  UPDATE AND      SUPPORTED MODELS. ANY OFF TOPIC      POST      WILL  BE  DELETED IMMEDIATELY.  FOR THANKS, USE ONLY THANKS BUTTON.*

----------


## ZINOU2000

السلام عليكم :Embarrassment:

----------

